

Regulations helped kill Google Reader - sbjustin
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/07/01/regulations-helped-kill-google-reader-source-says/?intcmp=features

======
lesslaw
The tone of this article sounds more like anti-European propaganda than news.

~~~
eksith
It's Fox news. "News" is quite often optional.

I will concede that Google being an advertising company, first, played a large
part in regulation getting in the way of Reader. Requiring limits on how much
and which data is collected and for how long is a major hiccup if you want to
target ads. However, another company/community would have done just fine with
Reader.

